
Warner’s Plan to Ruin the Internet - walterbell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/warners-plan-to-ruin-the-internet-1534110172
======
chmaynard
Caution: Andy Kessler is a right-wing pundit. If you agree with the opinions
expressed on the WSJ editorial page, you'll love reading his columns.

Here's an example of his punditry: "The reason why 1.6 million people in
America don’t have a place to sleep at night is because spoiled teens
determined to get into Brown (with their service-heavy resumes) are giving
them enough food to eat to keep them from needing to get jobs."

[https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/10/andy-kessler-
homel...](https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/10/andy-kessler-
homelessness_n_3568538.html)

